# C10 transmission slip



## tom1967 (Apr 16, 2013)

I have a 1967 C10 walk behind. recently on hills it acts as if its not in gear. Also when changing from high to low range the PTO will jump out if I don't hold on to it. 
I have had the machine since 1980. Rebuilt the Kohler engine two seasons ago.
any advice?


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

Did you check the Swiftamatic linkage?


----------

